# eVisitor - Stay after the "must not arrive after"



## pohomme (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, 

I have been granted of an eVisitor visa on 29th November 2011. I came several times in Australia, but I would like to go back early October and leave early December. However, my "must not arrive after" date is 29th November 2012. Does it mean I can stay after this date as long as I entered Australia before this date?

Thank you, 

Soph.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

pohomme said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been granted of an eVisitor visa on 29th November 2011. I came several times in Australia, but I would like to go back early October and leave early December. However, my "must not arrive after" date is 29th November 2012. Does it mean I can stay after this date as long as I entered Australia before this date?
> 
> ...


Hello, how many months do they Grant to you? 3 or 6 or 12 months Tourist visa? 
That means you cant have your initial entry after Nov. 29, 2012. Do you have the no futher stay condition?


----------



## pohomme (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a 12 months visa but I can stay up to 3 months on each visit. And I don't have the No Further Stay condition. I am not quite sure about what I have to do and I don't want to be banned!!


----------



## cjcherry (Mar 8, 2012)

I think it means you can come in and out as many times as you want before November 29. At least that was my interpretation of my own tourist visa. My "must not arrive after" date was August 4 I think. I entered in October 2011, left again in March 2012, came back (on same visa!) in April 2013, and the visa website says I expire in October, exactly 6 months after my last entry.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

pohomme said:


> I have a 12 months visa but I can stay up to 3 months on each visit. And I don't have the No Further Stay condition. I am not quite sure about what I have to do and I don't want to be banned!!


Then you don't have any problem. Must not arrive on that date means you have to make your initial entry before that date. But since you already made your initial entry on that visa. Then its fine. As long as you haven't use yet the 12 months TV.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

pohomme said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been granted of an eVisitor visa on 29th November 2011. I came several times in Australia, but I would like to go back early October and leave early December. However, my "must not arrive after" date is 29th November 2012. Does it mean I can stay after this date as long as I entered Australia before this date?
> 
> ...


An eVisitor allows you to stay in Australia for up to three months on each visit within a 12 month period from the date of grant.
If I understand this rule correctly, then your visa expires on the 29th of November 2012, so you'll have to request a new eVisitor before your planned trip.
I suggest you call the Australian Embassy and double check.


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

I friend of mine is also worried about this as her 12 month multiple entry with max 3 month stay evisitor states that her visa is valid for 1 year from October 4 2012 

but also that she has a period of twelve months to enter australia with her last entry allowed being october 4 2013 and that she has a max stay of 3 months.

Her sister wants to come and visit her in october and having read her visa my understanding was that she could enter australia on october 1st for example and stay for 3 more months before she must leave for good (and in fact during the first week of october she will probably apply for a work sponsored visa).

Am I correct?

We also assumed that so long as she puts the other visa app in before october 4 she will be "safe" to stay as she would have then be granted a bridging visa. Plus if her visa app was denied she would have 28 days to leave australia???

She really does not want to overstay accidently


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

An eVisitor allows you to travel to and from Australia any number of times over the next 12 months. On each visit to Australia you can stay for a maximum of three months. It's a 12-month visa that ceases a year from the date of grant. If for a example a visitor enters Australia a week before expiration date, then I assume this person only has a week left in Australia; cause after the date of expiration, a visitor has no valid visa and every person in Australia who's not a citizen needs a valid visa to be able to stay in the country.

Well, that's my opinion... Anyways, here's an email for all eVisitor related questions and you can ask them; better check than be sorry:

Email: [email protected]


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bma i will pass it on to her. The wording is very contradictory and at the same time vague, so ill tell her to call up


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

holly said:


> Thanks bma i will pass it on to her. The wording is very contradictory and at the same time vague, so ill tell her to call up


Yes, it's better to check...


----------

